# Help!! Unknown black spot on head!!



## RonTheTortoise (Jul 7, 2014)

My tortoise has developed a black spot on his head and I am very concerned about it, can anyone tell me what it is? There is a picture attached. It looks like I may be able to peel it off.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Has anyone nearby been tarring a roof?

I don't think it could be tar, but that's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2014)

Put some sort of softening agent on it and after it sits a while, try picking it off. I don't know what it is, but it doesn't look like part of the tortoise. (I may be all wrong, though, so have some quick stop handy in case you make it bleed)


----------



## motero (Jul 7, 2014)

It looks like a leaf or flower petal.


----------



## AmRoKo (Jul 7, 2014)

It doesn't look like it's part of the tort, I would pick it off.


----------



## RonTheTortoise (Jul 10, 2014)

I put water on a q-tip and gently went at it, it rubbed off as a green blue color and pealed right off...weird?? My theory is maybe it was a zucchini skin that was a few days old, because I had someone else watching him over the weekend. Thanks for the responses!


----------

